# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  گذاشتن یوزر نیم و پسورد روی بانک اطلاعاتی sql server 2008

## yanni2

با سلام 
من یک بانک اطلاعاتی روی  اس کیو ال سرور 2008 دارم میخواستم روش یوزرنیم و پسورد بذارم 
اگه امکان داره کاملا توضیح بدید من اصلا قبلا کار نکردم

----------


## abdullah20

اگر منظورتون روی فایل دیتابیس است این امکان وجود ندارد

----------


## hp1361

> با سلام 
> من یک بانک اطلاعاتی روی  اس کیو ال سرور 2008 دارم میخواستم روش یوزرنیم و پسورد بذارم 
> اگه امکان داره کاملا توضیح بدید من اصلا قبلا کار نکردم


سلام

در خصوص Transparent Data Encryption جستجو کنید.

موفق باشیم

----------

